# Removed a hive... bees in bucket... how long...



## swatkins (Jun 19, 2010)

Just returned form doing a cut out... I am dead tired and hoping I can clean the honey in the morning...

I know there are dead bees in the bucket....Will it affect the honey if the bees are left in overnight?


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

no it will not hurt


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

They will strain out just fine.


----------



## swatkins (Jun 19, 2010)

I figured that I could strain them out pretty easy.... I was just worrying about the bee body's releasing toxins into the honey...


----------

